# Nexus 7 head unit. Keeping it simple.



## Mendopill

I just now got my Nexus 7 back with Timur's Kernel now on it. The kernel came with a few things on it, like Apollo music player, but now it seems I have to customize the tablet for my use by adding apps. This is where I'm asking for help. I WANT TO KEEP IT SIMPLE. I'm not even aware of all of the possibilities, but I am extremely computer challenged, so I'm only looking to do these basic things ... back up camera, music server, wifi, gps, hands free calling, and weather. 
So I am asking for advice on the most user friendly apps which you guys like best. Thanks for any help.


----------



## felix509

What Launcher/homescreen are you using?? Which USB DAC?

Most of my Android research is pretty specific to my system and will not be of help your Tablet..

Here is a link with Navigation

I am actually using Navigon, but it is paid app.. I have used it for several years...

I had this bookmarked: MUSIC Players


----------



## Mendopill

felix509 said:


> What Launcher/homescreen are you using?? Which USB DAC?
> 
> Most of my Android research is pretty specific to my system and will not be of help your Tablet..
> 
> Here is a link with Navigation
> 
> I am actually using Navigon, but it is paid app.. I have used it for several years...
> 
> I had this bookmarked: MUSIC Players


Okay. So I assume I am supposed to choose a launcher screen app then ? Is that like Autoroid or one of those apps ?

Using HiFiMe Saber DAC usb to optical


----------



## felix509

I have the same/similar(might be different model) DAC as you that i was going to use.. I have actually decided to use the Meridian Explorer, which is similar but just a bit of a step up in quality.(found a like new Meridian on ebay for $75)

I guess i was just curious to how you were going to set up your GUI? When it boots up are you just going to have the regular tablet screen with app icons?

Doing some searches for Timurs kernel shows alot of them have the same/similar GUI, thought maybe it was already set up like that.

You see how this guy set his up is how i am doing mine mine.. He has instructions down his post a bit.. Basically you make a picture that has the buttons on it and set it as a wallpaper, then put the invisible shortcuts over the buttons..

Launcher example with instructions


----------



## Mendopill

I think I've decided to go with Car Launcher. As far as my home screen set up, I like VERY clean and simple, but it will most likely be very similiar to the link you posted. I would love to try and do a live widget background of a beautiful tube clock.


----------



## naiku

felix509 said:


> Basically you make a picture that has the buttons on it and set it as a wallpaper, then put the invisible shortcuts over the buttons.


That's how I did mine, but I tried to mirror what the OEM navigation screen (RNS-E) looks like in the Audi... 










It looks slightly different now as I changed "Apollo" to just "Music" and moved a couple things around. But for the most part that is how it looks, I also created a widget in the lower right corner that opens the QuickBoot app and another in the lower left to open the settings. Tried to make it so I can easily open apps while driving without having to take my eyes off the road much at all.

As for the apps I use:

Google Maps - Navigation
Waze - Navigation & Police Alerts
Poweramp - Works nicely with FLAC along with most other formats
Weather - I use one of the widgets within UCCW
Hands Free Calling - Tablet Talk - Not sure which Nexus 7 (2012 or 2013) you have, or if it is different between them but for mine I cannot route phone audio through the tablet. I can make/receive calls and text messages but have the audio routed through a BT speakerphone. It does mute/pause songs playing though if a call comes in.

Wi-Fi - Not really sure what you are looking for, if I want to stream something I tether the Nexus to my phone either via Wifi or USB tethering.

Back Up Camera - Not really looked into it much, I know it is easier on the 2013 Nexus 7 that the 2012. 

Music Server - Not sure what you mean here either. I have a 128GB flash drive plugged in via USB hub that has all my music on it. But I can also stream Pandora, Slacker, Spotify etc and have Plex Media Server at home so can also pull music from that if I wanted to do so.


----------



## AAAAAAA

I'm interested in what comes form this. I just got a cheap china headunit that runs android and so some apps might be interesting. The good thing about the china HU is the basic things are already integrated like quick boot up, bluetooth and steering wheel control integration and gps...and radio . Only the fun stuff is left.

Have you tried to see if android auto is compatible? It isn't on my HU running 5.1.1


----------



## Silvercoat

naiku said:


> That's how I did mine, but I tried to mirror what the OEM navigation screen (RNS-E) looks like in the Audi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks slightly different now as I changed "Apollo" to just "Music" and moved a couple things around. But for the most part that is how it looks, I also created a widget in the lower right corner that opens the QuickBoot app and another in the lower left to open the settings. Tried to make it so I can easily open apps while driving without having to take my eyes off the road much at all.
> 
> As for the apps I use:
> 
> Google Maps - Navigation
> Waze - Navigation & Police Alerts
> Poweramp - Works nicely with FLAC along with most other formats
> Weather - I use one of the widgets within UCCW
> Hands Free Calling - Tablet Talk - Not sure which Nexus 7 (2012 or 2013) you have, or if it is different between them but for mine I cannot route phone audio through the tablet. I can make/receive calls and text messages but have the audio routed through a BT speakerphone. It does mute/pause songs playing though if a call comes in.
> 
> Wi-Fi - Not really sure what you are looking for, if I want to stream something I tether the Nexus to my phone either via Wifi or USB tethering.
> 
> Back Up Camera - Not really looked into it much, I know it is easier on the 2013 Nexus 7 that the 2012.
> 
> Music Server - Not sure what you mean here either. I have a 128GB flash drive plugged in via USB hub that has all my music on it. But I can also stream Pandora, Slacker, Spotify etc and have Plex Media Server at home so can also pull music from that if I wanted to do so.


I know you said you route BT audio for calls through an external device. Have you tried SoundAbout? Its an android app that lets you override audio output characteristics. I am curious about this myself but do not currently have a tablet setup to try it. Would be curious to see if you could make it route through USB as well.

Also do you have a link to your install/setup at all? I would be curious to see your build log if you have one.


----------



## Mendopill

Wow. Thanks Naiku. I'm really tech challenged, so your info is a big help. When I said music server, I meant music player. I also like Poweramp, and hope it will play nicely with the Timurs kernel.


----------



## naiku

Silvercoat said:


> I know you said you route BT audio for calls through an external device. Have you tried SoundAbout? Its an android app that lets you override audio output characteristics. I am curious about this myself but do not currently have a tablet setup to try it. Would be curious to see if you could make it route through USB as well.


I will definitely look into that, the biggest issue then I would face is that the Nexus microphone behind the trim and in the dash is virtually useless. But, that may be a fairly easy fix. Will post back if I can get it to work.



Silvercoat said:


> Also do you have a link to your install/setup at all? I would be curious to see your build log if you have one.


Here you go.... 2006 Audi A4 - In Dash Install - Nexus 7 (2012) - RootzWiki

I think some of the pictures have been lost, but it shows all the wiring, trial and error etc of getting this up and running. Pretty neat knowing that next month will have been 4 years since I started, other than the tablet sometimes slowing a bit its running just as well as the day I first powered it on in the car.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Silvercoat said:


> I know you said you route BT audio for calls through an external device. Have you tried SoundAbout? Its an android app that lets you override audio output characteristics. I am curious about this myself but do not currently have a tablet setup to try it. Would be curious to see if you could make it route through USB as well.
> 
> Also do you have a link to your install/setup at all? I would be curious to see your build log if you have one.


In it's description it seems to say that it could route audio to USB but it's not super clear, it says "sends files to another device"... But assuming it could, basically sending the signal digitally, what is there available that can receive the USB signal to then pass on to amps?


----------



## naiku

AAAAAAA said:


> In it's description it seems to say that it could route audio to USB but it's not super clear, it says "sends files to another device"... But assuming it could, basically sending the signal digitally, what is there available that can receive the USB signal to then pass on to amps?


I signed up to their forum, waiting on an admin to approve me but plan to ask if it will route via USB audio.


----------



## Silvercoat

I know they have 2 version of SoundAbout, one free and the other paid. I think you might be able to try it on the free version.

Also I would assume any USB mic over an OTG cable could work, esp if you could reassign the input (which SoundAbout may be able to do?). As long as it had Android drivers of course.


----------



## naiku

Silvercoat said:


> Also I would assume any USB mic over an OTG cable could work, esp if you could reassign the input (which SoundAbout may be able to do?). As long as it had Android drivers of course.


That's what I would likely try, although with a USB mic plugged into the hub in the glovebox. Would be neat though in that I could likely then route it to the OEM location and mount the microphone there......... then if I can just get that voice button on my steering wheel to work with the Joycon  "OK Google... navigate to work" would be pretty awesome.

I should add all the buttons on the steering wheel work, but for some reason a couple of them register the same resistance level in the Joycon (voice and play/pause for example register as the same value).


----------



## Mendopill

Hey guys, remember me ? The O.P. ? LOL Just kidding. So I am reading all I can, but struggle understanding a lot of it. But I am starting to get an idea. I was stuck thinking that I had to choose one of the launchers, with each looking differently from another. That I, myself, gets to basically create to look any way I want, and not just the several most basic formats ... am I correct so far ?


----------



## naiku

Right, so you essentially have 2 options...

1) Install a ready-made launcher, for example, I tried "Car Home Ultra" but I hated it, nothing exactly wrong with it per se, I just did not like it.

2) Make your own, that you can basically customize however you want to. 

To make your own is fairly simple, get a background image that you like and with the right dimensions. Open it in something like Photoshop and make your customizations. For me, I took screenshots of the apps I use on my tablet, then cut and paste those icons onto my main background. Then add text labels if you want and save it to your tablet. 

Next use an app like UCCW to create custom hotspot widgets over the top of your icons/labels and configure them to open the apps you want. UCCW takes a bit of getting used to, but once you figure out how to create a hotspot then it's fairly straightforward.


----------



## Mendopill

naiku said:


> Right, so you essentially have 2 options...
> 
> 1) Install a ready-made launcher, for example, I tried "Car Home Ultra" but I hated it, nothing exactly wrong with it per se, I just did not like it.
> 
> 2) Make your own, that you can basically customize however you want to.
> 
> To make your own is fairly simple, get a background image that you like and with the right dimensions. Open it in something like Photoshop and make your customizations. For me, I took screenshots of the apps I use on my tablet, then cut and paste those icons onto my main background. Then add text labels if you want and save it to your tablet.
> 
> Next use an app like UCCW to create custom hotspot widgets over the top of your icons/labels and configure them to open the apps you want. UCCW takes a bit of getting used to, but once you figure out how to create a hotspot then it's fairly straightforward.


Awesome. That means I will definitely be making my own launcher / home page. I'm going to see if my computer guru can put a tab on the home screen, which will allow me to change backgrounds with the toggle of that icon, while keeping all of the buttons the same for each background.


----------

